# Sno-Tek Ariens, cracked/replacement spark plug wire



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

Can this wire be purchased seperately or do I need to dismantle the whole engine assembly? Is is easily replaced or is this a big job?

This is a 2010 ariens sno tek 22"


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Gta_g20 said:


> Can this wire be purchased seperately or do I need to dismantle the whole engine assembly? Is is easily replaced or is this a big job?
> 
> This is a 2010 ariens sno tek 22"


* If it still starts just wrap it up with Electrical tape and leave it till warmer days. if not then you are going to have to replace the whole kit and kaboodle. *


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Agreed, If it’s working just wrap it, not sure on price but parts shouldn’t be too bad and it’s not too hard to replace just a lot of screws to remove and replace on the LCT engine.


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

Nope it’s nit working at all. No spark. What part should I be asking for at the parts counter. Never done this before. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Pretty sure this is the one you’ll need, Do a little verifying as I’m on my phone and not so easy to do at work lol.
https://www.ebay.com/i/323519348417...7%26rvr_ts%3D99dc8ed21680abd9ab81c5c6ffffb1fc


----------



## Gta_g20 (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks thats the one.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

You just need to pull all the covers off until you get to the flywheel and just change it out, I gapped it with a old buisiness card and it worked well.


----------

